# Minute Maid



## DasK (Jun 9, 2011)

I went to the store to pick up some Real Lemon juice, but they were out. What I did find was 100% lemon juice from Minute Maid, with no preservatives. It was in the frozen section where all the concentrates are.

This will be my first batch of SP, so hopefully it will work well.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Fresh lemon and frozen concentrate sometimes is harder to ferment than the bottled stuff with preservatives. With the frozen stuff, you have sugar already mixed in with the juice; this means that you can't start with all the water and sugar and only part of the lemon. You may want to do some calculation before starting this batch. I would mix up a couple of cans based on the instructions on the can. Then take the S.G. reading of the lemonade. Decide if you'll need to add sugar to boost the S.G. to the desired level. If you add sugar, keep track of the amount so that you know how much sugar will be need to be added per can of juice. Then I would start the batch with only about 1/3 of the cans and all the water using your calculations. Then you can get the yeast started in this weak solution and add more concentrate as the batch gains momentum.


----------



## DasK (Jun 10, 2011)

This stuff isn't actually frozen or a concentrate. It comes in a bottle and has no sugar added. I think the only reason it is in the refrigerated section is because it has no preservatives to keep it on a shelf.

So I think it should be a direct replacement for the Real Lemon.

Why would fresh lemon juice be more difficult to ferment?


----------



## DasK (Jun 10, 2011)

I used my slurry from an apple wine I started earlier this week. It start foaming within the hour.

Oddly my pH is only a 2.8, while my apple was a 3.2 so I don't think this mixture was too much of a shock to the yeast. (Though something in my brain is nagging at me and saying the pH scale is actually logarithmic)

Unfortunately my only available vessel is a 1 gallon jug, so that's all I'm making. My 6.5 is aging some cranberry and then it's peach season. Maybe I can drop some hints for Father's day...

(Oh and it smells sooooo yuummy. I want to drink it NOW!)


----------



## DasK (Jul 2, 2011)

I brought the pee up to my aunt's for the weekend. Gave her a sample and she said, "Oh, that's good! But I'm skipping the wine glass and drinking it in a high ball glass over some ice!".

I think it's going to be a hit. Now we gotta wait for the brisket to finish ... maybe


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 2, 2011)

DasK said:


> This stuff isn't actually frozen or a concentrate. It comes in a bottle and has no sugar added. I think the only reason it is in the refrigerated section is because it has no preservatives to keep it on a shelf.
> 
> So I think it should be a direct replacement for the Real Lemon.
> 
> Why would fresh lemon juice be more difficult to ferment?



Fresh squeezed lemon juice may have some natural inhibitors that make it difficult for yeast to get started. It could be that the acid levels are higher too. Lemon


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2011)

made pee per lons web recipe and worked well,i get a lot of juices lemon lime minute maid in a food co op and without a startrer it was dead when i put a fresh slurry it took off,so the slurry shre does help;


----------

